# Uber Eats tip glitches continue



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I certainly hope my thread title turns out to be accurate because two $10 Eats deliveries I made hours ago are showing payouts of $2 each. In other words, according to the app, the tips weren't reduced, they were rescinded.

I'm optimistic I'll receive the tips because on the two previous nights the app stated that four tips had been reduced but showed up on the app hours later.

Uber needs to fix this glitch right away because their terrible base pay has resulted in tips comprising the bulk of driver earnings. There's no excuse for our tips not showing up in a timely manner.

In the unlikely event I was stiffed Uber will be hearing from me, that's for sure.


----------



## Civic Duty (Aug 1, 2019)

The last couple days, several of my tips have been delayed too. The good news is all of them did come through eventually. A few of them took 5 or 6 hours.


----------



## Ron Cole (Sep 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I certainly hope my thread title turns out to be accurate because two $10 Eats deliveries I made hours ago are showing payouts of $2 each. In other words, according to the app, the tips weren't reduced, they were rescinded.
> 
> I'm optimistic I'll receive the tips because on the two previous nights the app stated that four tips had been reduced but showed up on the app hours later.
> 
> ...


Tips typically show up for me 24 hours or longer later than the ride. Many in Miami tell me they experience the same thing.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Did you update your app? I’m still holding off, and blame my glitches on that.

I’ll prolly update Monday, after my quests end.


----------

